# Apple Cider



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

I notcied they sell fresh apple cider by the gallon($2.95) in the fruit and vegetable section of my local Wal Mart. The only thing that has been done to it is that it's been heat pastuerized. But there are no perservatives or anything added. 

Do you think this will be good to brew with? 

I hope so becasue I bought 5 gallons. For $15 it was just too good to pass up.

They also had spiced cider. If it turns out good I may have to also try it for a little kick.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I bet it is stabilized with KSORB, potassium sorbate. It gives me a massive headache and it retards fermentation. 

If not, I expect you'd have great luck.


----------



## tglow (Sep 12, 2005)

I like organic, pastuerized from my local orchard. Pastuerized eliminates the rogue yeasts so you can control your outcome better. And also what nursebee said!


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmmmmm. I guess I would have no way of knowing that. The label only stated that is was 100% pure apple cider and that it was heat pastuerized.

Organic would be nice but not much of an option here in East Texas. Plenety of local Peach and Blueberry orchards though.

Guess we'll see how it goes.....

Thanks!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Unless it came in glass containers, Nursebee is almost certainly correct. Just my opinion, but sulfiting freshly pressed apples give a better result than heat pasteurization and has the benefit of supporting local food production.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Gee thanks, you guys just helped me avoid a serious hangover. I like that apple cider and buy a case or two of it at Save A Lot every fall along with a pile of sugar to feed my bees. I get lots of winks, nods, and smiles. I had decided go ahead and brew some up since thats what everyone thinks I'm using it for anyway!

My wife has a really nice food processer that made quick work of 10 pounds of apples I used in some mead. I still need to rig-up some kind of press to make apple cider.

Has any body had any experience with Welches frozen grape juice concentrate? I was planning on makeing a "second wine" with it.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually Welch's is great! I used their Concord frozen concentrate for an award-winning pyment (made it to the AHA nationals) several years ago; it's a clean, no-preservative product that won't make a solo wine of much distinction but is of good quality as an aspect of another beverage. But then I'm not much of a Concord wine fan, maybe you should try it and see how you dig it. It was great in that pyment though, nosey, fruity, cleared in a hurry and a beautiful garnet color.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Likewise, a high quality apple concentrate can help out your low gravity cider musts (if your low on honey)


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Great!, off to the grocery.....


----------

